Ask HN: Common for startup winding down to not even refund stock options money? - simonebrunozzi
======
troydavis
By “stock options money,” do you mean the price you paid to exercise options?
If so, then yes, it’s totally normal. No bankrupt company would pay out money
to shareholders. The point of exercising options is to accept the risk and
reward of ownership, and one of those risks is that the shares can become
worthless. For that reason, many people exercise immediately prior to selling
(sometimes causing their gains to be treated as short-term capital gains).

If you don’t mean the price to exercise options, please clarify what you paid
for.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Yes, that's what I meant.

